# La Pavoni temperature.



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

I notice a few references to adding a temperature indicator / cut off to La Pavoni machines, is it expensive and is it efficient ?


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

These strips may be suitable;

http://www.colourchanging.co.uk/thermometers/digitemp-7-level-dual-scale/60-90a-c-liquid-crystal-thermometer/prod_108.html

http://www.colourchanging.co.uk/thermometers/digitemp-7-level-dual-scale/90-120a-c-liquid-crystal-thermometers/prod_177.html


----------

